# Pass through on receiver with cable



## sgtwarpig (Mar 22, 2010)

I recently purchased a low end Yamaha Audio Video receiver and was going to run my cable box HDMI cable through the receiver but was wondering if that means I will have to turn on the receiver everytime I want to watch cable. I understand that I could run the HDMI directly to the TV and send the optical out to the receiver to pick up the surround signal but would prefer to run the HDMI through the receiver. The receiver is a Yamaha RX-V465

thanks


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Unless your receiver has the HDMI pass through function you will need to have the receiver on if you want to connect it this way sgtwarpig, this is because HDCP requires that the receiver handshake before it can pass the signal on.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yamaha says that this receiver supports HDMI Through.

HDMI Through: When the RX-V465 is in standby mode (power off), the HDMI Through feature allows *HDMI source signals to pass through the receiver to the TV. The HDMI input must be selected before the unit is turned off.*

You may want to look in the manual for further instruction on how to use the feature. Let us know what you find.:bigsmile:


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Edit my above post as I didn't qualify it - I made the mistake of assuming your receiver did not have pass-through. Nice catch Dale.


----------



## sgtwarpig (Mar 22, 2010)

This site is too cool! You guys are a big help! I dont know if you will pickup this reply but if so I have another question. This Yamaha model does not have onscreen programming for the surround sound levels. I bought it working under the assumption that once its setup I wont have to mess with it too much therefore the onscreen functions werent something I had to have for the extra 150 bucks would that be correct. My other Yamaha has the onscreen but it isnt something I use all the time.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that one is more of personal preference. Personally, I would always want to have an on screen display because I am always tweaking my stuff. That being said, as long as you can make any necessary changes via the screen on the receiver such as Crossover, Etc., you should be fine.

Hope this helps...:T


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

The on screen also usually gets you a bit more customization - whatever settings yours does have should be fine - it may just take a little longer to dial them in.


----------

